# Serrasalmus Sanchezi Finger Chasing



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Its takin awhile to train my skittish sanchezi into a finger chaser but i've managed to pull it off.. sorry that the video looks like this but enjoy!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Lookin good







had to put the screen sideways to watch though lol..

What size tank?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

lol sorry about that!

Hes in a split 55gl


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice! I'm putting mine in a 30gal.


----------



## blueouija (May 25, 2011)

nice... how long did it take for him to come out of his shell?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

took about 3months of dedication and patience lol


----------



## Ryan25 (May 11, 2011)

nice vid!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Interested in hearing your "training" program lol and how skittish was he?


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice!!! I can't get my sanchezi to chase my finger out of the tank but he will inside of it.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cyber shoot me a pm,

Thanks guys!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats P-Freak!....Your sanchezi coming out of his shell rocks like a MEN WITHOUT HATS concert!...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Can you PM me your "Training" for your Sanchezi. I want to try it on my own.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice looking sanchezi you've got there!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

P-Freak101 said:


> Thanks Guys!


so I have to ask...Is he still for sale?!...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Da said:


> Thanks Guys!


so I have to ask...Is he still for sale?!...








[/quote]
Nahh he's stayin lol :gringrin:


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You should get the Pygo in another tank.. 24x12 is definately too small.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah i know .. luckily a buddy of mine doesnt want his 40b cichlid tank so hs selling it to me for $100







.. thats gonna be for the sanchezi..


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Put the Nattereri in there.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

P-Freak101 said:


> yeah i know .. luckily a buddy of mine doesnt want his 40b cichlid tank so hs selling it to me for $100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check craigslist too.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Put the Nattereri in there.


in the 40b?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)

The petco in my town is having a dollar a gallon sale. I just got a 40b for $40


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

My friends is a complete setup


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

nice sanchezi







still young lookin but deffinately developing a great personality, to get mine to chase fingers i just show it the food before i feed it if it comes to the glass it gets to eat, if it doesnt the food goes back and we try again later.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a great technique ! Ill jave to try that to hopefully get him hand feeding


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Make him fingerchase towards the top. Get him used to you having your hands in the tank.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Will do !







thanks guys


----------

